# How long roughly to gain 2 inches on arms



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Had a conversation with a lad at work re size of my arms. I always point out that if they measure there own there would probably only be a couple of inches difference ( mine are currently about 17.5 ish)

He then pointed out it would take a long time to gain those two inches and l thought he had a fair point SO how long do you think it would take roughly ?


----------



## bluesteel (May 28, 2010)

depends on the person really. if diet, trianing and everything was spot on and he was training natural then 1 year maybe. even with the worst of genetics i would be disappointed if under perfect conditions he didnt improve that much. of course perfect conditions never actually happen.

impossible to say in my opinion


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

about 5 minutes with a bottle of sunflower oil and a syringe :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> eat more protien carbs,lift heavier weights reps of 4


Doing sets of 4 reps isn't the best for muscle hypertrophy IMO.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Best answer is as long as it takes...


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

once they get to a certain size as in my case 19.5 inches then i reakon it can take years to add another inch or two......


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

ste247 said:


> once they get to a certain size as in my case 19.5 inches then i reakon it can take years to add another inch or two......


What he said 17.5 in my case for over a focken year now which is gettin me nutz.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Years imo of solid muscle, im at roughly 17.25" and would be very happy with 18 in 12 months


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

would probably take as long as a peice of string :laugh:


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Also depend on genetics my training mate have i think 19 inch arm or something like that and he's fairly lean, the focker is natty.

still he have troubles with other body parts like delts/lats.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> eat more protien carbs,lift heavier weights reps of 4


Great advice !!!!!!

Remind me give you a bell when im struggling :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> Great advice !!!!!!
> 
> Remind me give you a bell when im struggling :lol:


Do you think ha has handed his membership card back to MENSA ?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know it can be a "how long is a piece of string" question it just got me thinking.

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> eat more protien carbs,lift heavier weights reps of 4


you clearly know your stuff.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> you clearly know your stuff.


Vince Goronda,Dan Duchaine....outta my way :lol: :lol:

That info is as good as wiping your ar$e on a nettle leaf.


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Arm size means nothing unless your cut imo, id rather an 18 cut arm that a 22 bulk/fat arm anyday

for an extra 2 inches tho is hard to say also depends wat you take too


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

pea head said:


> That info is as good as wiping your ar$e on a nettle leaf.


woo hoo that tingly feeling... :bounce:


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

depends really, ive had 2 inches on my arms over the last year, i dont think its posible to do that all the time obviously, stage im at id be happy with 1/2 inch a year now  ,


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Testaholic said:


> depends really, ive had 2 inches on my arms over the last year, i dont think its posible to do that all the time obviously, stage im at id be happy with 1/2 inch a year now  ,


Fatceps? 

lol

I probably added 2" in the first 6 months of training but now to ad 2 inches would probably be impossible without sh1tloads of drugs tbh


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

You could probably get a pump going in your arms that'll add an inch at least.

Keeping its a hard part. Priority training? do tris n bi's first for a month or so

Add weight each work out even if just another collar.

Focus on tri's cos that can add size faster than concentration curls.

get some dumbells at home and do 21's before breaky , evening meal , supper, ice the bi's down after


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Isn't it around 15lbs per inch?


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

DB said:


> Fatceps?
> 
> lol
> 
> I probably added 2" in the first 6 months of training but now to ad 2 inches would probably be impossible without sh1tloads of drugs tbh


:laugh:....nope, lean as a bean at the moment 

the clue is in the above... :whistling:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I don't believe in that rule ^, maybe when you have a solid training base but starting out it's useless imo lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

it depends what 2 inches we're talking about

12-14 may come very quickly but 18-20 will most probably not


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

depends on genetics,consistency etc imo

In may 2006 day of my first show my arms were 17 1/4'',in 2009 day of my last show that season they were a touch under 19''.

To add two inches to arms offseason not giving a fuk about condition,could be done easily inside 6 months.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sangsom said:


> *Arm size means nothing unless your cut imo, id rather an 18 cut arm that a 22 bulk/fat arm anyday*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


I agree with this totally.

:beer:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

how long is a piece of string???


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

Khaos said:


> how long is a piece of string???


double the length from one side to the middle!:laugh:


----------



## pieball (Mar 4, 2008)

how longs a piece of string?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> yes they look *denser as maturity kicks in*, tri rear head filled out, split more pronounced but size, 0
> 
> .


I have probably only added 1/4" in the last 2 years using gear but my arms look totally different and heavier, more vascular due to density


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Khaos said:


> how long is a piece of string???


see below u dumb fcuk! now stop hijacking threads with your stupid questions 



R11cky said:


> double the length from one side to the middle!:laugh:


----------



## Acee (Jan 21, 2010)

Mine are 18 and been that way for nearly six months, changed shape, more defined and solid but not really grown that much but to be honest i've not really pushed them as i would prefer my chest and back to get a bit bigger and waist to taper in first to get better symmetry.

Went quite easy from 15-17, last inch took about 6 month but I think from 18-19 will be a long struggle, nice, they look great and you see people stare but no fun when you cannot get in the majority of short sleeve shirts.

I personally find triceps easier and grow great but struggle on bicep definition and size, genetics i suppose


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> reps 4. sets 6. very heavy weight, more or less strenth training makin you stronger meanin more muscle reps of 12 are more or less defined, once your stronger go down a touch and then rep up to 8 or 6 always make it 6 sets


This is twice now you have posted utter sh1te.

Info like this is like telling your dad how to fcuk.

Have you actually READ anything in this thread.?


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

it will take me years to add 2inch id say but i have seen better gains from training HIT rather than volume. 2 movements, 1 set for each to complete failure, not silly weight just enough to get roughly 10 - 15 reps out in perfect form!

dazzgreens that workout you have suggested just seems bad news to me mate, id reconsider your source of info on training if hes telling you that because i dont fink hes really wanting to help you from what hes telling you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> reps 4. sets 6. very heavy weight, more or less strenth training makin you stronger meanin more muscle reps of 12 are more or less defined, once your stronger go down a touch and then rep up to 8 or 6 always make it 6 sets


also eat fish only on wednesdays and drink exactly 3.4l of water per day. dont drink more than 1l before 11am though.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> reps 4. sets 6. very heavy weight, more or less strenth training makin you stronger meanin more muscle reps of 12 are more or less defined, once your stronger go down a touch and then rep up to 8 or 6 always make it 6 sets


I'd quit now mate

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> I'd quit now mate
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I would give it a try first...dont knock it until you have tried it. :whistling:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

pea head said:


> I would give it a try first...dont knock it until you have tried it. :whistling:


He's really got your goat up mate hasn't he.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> reps 4. sets 6. very heavy weight, more or less strenth training makin you stronger meanin more muscle reps of 12 are more or less defined, once your stronger go down a touch and then rep up to 8 or 6 always make it 6 sets


and use a shorter measuring tape:laugh:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

DB said:


> see below u dumb fcuk! now stop hijacking threads with your stupid questions


see i was right...................

DB you are a meanie, Pieball asked the same question after i did(yes i knew the answer) but DB you are a big thug, i'd hate to see you aura:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> He's really got your goat up mate hasn't he.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Not as bad as those pencil necks who start first course on 100mg oxy a day. 

The first post was bad,but the 2nd one...wow. :confused1:

Lets hope this kind of info doesn't get into the gear section...because if it does with info like that,i can see somebody sh1tting out chunks of liver everytime they take a dump. :lol: :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Khaos said:


> see i was right...................
> 
> DB you are a meanie, Pieball asked the same question after i did(yes i knew the answer) but DB you are a big thug, i'd hate to see you aura:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Are u coming onto me u woofter?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

dazzgreens said:


> mate shut up your on the juice you cant talk tbh thats how you got your size strenth come of steirods then speak to me. your body is utter **** for being on roids lost your hair unlucky bro


Sounds like roid rage too me....you been on the Cell tech there pal?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> mate shut up your on the juice you cant talk tbh thats how you got your size strenth come of steirods then speak to me. your body is utter **** for being on roids lost your hair unlucky bro


someones touched a nerve lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> mate shut up your on the juice you cant talk tbh thats how you got your size strenth come of steirods then speak to me. your body is utter **** for being on roids lost your hair unlucky bro


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> mate shut up your on the juice you cant talk tbh thats how you got your size strenth come of steirods then speak to me. your body is utter **** for being on roids lost your hair unlucky bro


You tell him mate, these bloody baldies giving out their steroid advice. Makes me sick


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> mate shut *up your on the juice you cant talk tbh thats how you got your size strenth* come of steirods then speak to me.* your body is utter **** for being on roids lost your hair unlucky bro*


I really hope this was aimed at me......sounds like you are a few frys short of a happy meal sunshine. :lol: :lol:

Matbe we should all take your advice then i take it seeing as this is ALL steroids....dont tell anybody but i took some dianabol and woke up like this.

BUT....at least i didnt lose the plot over a keyboard....i will understand if you dont reply...at least until you get a new laptop from smashing it through a creatine induced temper. :beer:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> reps 4. sets 6. very heavy weight, more or less strenth training makin you stronger meanin more muscle reps of 12 are more or less defined, once your stronger go down a touch and then rep up to 8 or 6 always make it 6 sets


 Why not 3 or 5 reps, why 4?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Simon m said:


> Why not 3 or 5 reps, why 4?


3 and 5 clearly dont work.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> sorry what i ment was it should be hard to lift by rep 4 but try and hit through it doin 6 or 8 reps sets of 5 or 6 keep the weight heavy *have a spotter *aswell eat big.


does this mean i need a spotter for my db curls ? this post was about size on arms after all


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Khaos said:


> how long is a piece of string???


How long is a line of cocaine?

In my house about 4 metres long so changing assumingly that equates to 4 months. **** me the answer to everything seems to be multiples of 4!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

pea head said:


> 3 and 5 clearly dont work.


Its impossible to gain mass doing reps of prime numbers. Hence why zero reps wont add mass either.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why do my threads end up in a row every time

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

For what its worth l took his advice and gained 17 inches on my arm this evening !!

I now have 34 inch arms and a 2 inch penis ( even thats doubled in size)


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> hate people on steirods tryin to tell you how its done go natural then tell people how to train cause obv youv cheated to gain that muscle. only take it from jaycutler or ronni :L but that wont happen. because you probs wont feel a pump or a burn doin 3 reps should feel it on the forth mibbi 5. no you wont need a spottor on dumbell curles you can cheat abit by usin your back to get it half way then use the bicep to curle it in. just make sure you sqeeze the musle everytime you curle it. your biceps will grow dude trust me


Learn. to. punctuate. you. cnut.


----------



## coleman10 (Jun 24, 2010)

lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> hate people on steirods tryin to tell you how its done go natural then tell people how to train cause obv youv cheated to gain that muscle. only take it from jaycutler or ronni :L but that wont happen. because you probs wont feel a pump or a burn doin 3 reps should feel it on the forth mibbi 5. no you wont need a spottor on dumbell curles you can cheat abit by usin your back to get it half way then use the bicep to curle it in. just make sure you sqeeze the musle everytime you curle it. your biceps will grow dude trust me


it sounds like the "irn bru" has gone to your head, and the word is spelt "steroid"


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

You have to roughly gain a stone per inch of arm mass.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> *hate people on steirods tryin to tell you how its done go natural then tell people how to train* cause obv youv cheated to gain that muscle. *only take it from jaycutler or ronni* :L but that wont happen. because you probs wont feel a pump or a burn doin 3 reps should feel it on the forth mibbi 5. no you wont need a spottor on dumbell curles you can cheat abit by usin your back to get it half way then use the bicep to curle it in. just make sure you sqeeze the musle everytime you curle it. your biceps will grow dude trust me


ALL Steroids this mate......Ronnie told me get on them.

I was training before you were even a fcuking itch in your dads pants and you come on here spouting sh1t :lol: :lol:

Well seeing as my body looks sh1t....then could you please write me out a good diet and 4 day split so i could improve more.....as for putting another 2 inches on my arms....it takes 3 days....because i followed your advice.....they went purple and full of fluid from a massive rupture...but hey i guess 2 inches is 2 inches :lol:

Bless him,he just needs a bit of guidance. :innocent:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

just put the juice in and grow baby.... ahhh yes the juice is my saviour


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> hate people on steirods tryin to tell you how its done go natural then tell people how to train cause obv youv cheated to gain that muscle. only take it from jaycutler or ronni :L but that wont happen. because you probs wont feel a pump or a burn doin 3 reps should feel it on the forth *mibbi* 5. no you wont need a spottor on dumbell curles you can cheat abit by usin your back to get it half way then use the bicep to curle it in. just make sure you sqeeze the musle everytime you curle it. your biceps will grow dude trust me


Haha mibbi, what a ****.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

I might get on the roids... I feel like competing next week... Lol


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

If the question was:

How long roughly to gain 2 inches on my c0ck?

then maybe i could help. Arms on the other hand is a difficult one.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Learn. to. punctuate. you. cnut.


You're doing it wrong, King Punctu. :laugh:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> tbh,half the people on the juice aint evin strong. it works for me so im happy also get more strenth and cheatin abit is good right say you do good form on 80 kg bench presss it will take you about 6 month to maybe bench 90 kg or evin 100 were if you cheat say 1.40 kg then your goin to get stronger eaither way, obv your not workin the full muscle what then could mean half of the muscle wont be as strong but fuk it if it works it works 1 year and half of training got this far aint bad *give me 3 years and all be bigger than half of you at my age*


which is what 10??


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> tbh,half the people on the juice aint evin strong. it works for me so im happy also get more strenth and cheatin abit is good right say you do good form on 80 kg bench presss it will take you about 6 month to maybe bench 90 kg or evin 100 were if you cheat say 1.40 kg then your goin to get stronger eaither way, obv your not workin the full muscle what then could mean half of the muscle wont be as strong but fuk it if it works it works 1 year and half of training got this far aint bad give me 3 years and all be bigger than half of you at my age


erm.. ok :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> tbh,half the people on the juice aint evin strong. it works for me so im happy also get more strenth and cheatin abit is good right say you do good form on 80 kg bench presss it will take you about 6 month to maybe bench 90 kg or evin 100 were if you cheat say *1.40 kg* then your goin to get stronger eaither way, obv your not workin the full muscle what then could mean half of the muscle wont be as strong but fuk it if it works it works 1 year and half of training got this far aint bad give me 3 years and all be bigger than half of you at my age


A whole 1.4 kilos.

Strewth


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

dazzgreens said:


> 100kg im bout your size and only been in the game for a year and half :L shows how hard you need to train  .


Ahh I weigh 100kg in my avatar too! infact 99.7kg so you got me beat


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> 100kg im bout your size and only been in the game for a year and half :L shows how hard you need to train  .


Think we need some pics to confirm mate :thumbup1:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> yeah mate im puttin more pics up soon how do you start your own journal i just got this about 5 days ago so im not sure how i get 1 started


just scroll down on main page and you'll see the section "member journal" :thumbup1:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> not he said 10? i said 100 kg bench. most ive done is 160 kg pench for 3 reps not bad not the best form. *im 15 stone lean bout 7 bodyfat*. tbh not botherd i just said the facts on what i do and i get hated for sayin it if it works for me it mite work for him if not then thats fine. you have good size but you will be on juice :L all juice monkeys lol


7% bodyfat is that mate?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Oh god,is he still on here giving out expert opinions ?

Give us some insight on your leg routines mr greens


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> hate people on steirods tryin to tell you how its done go natural then tell people how to train cause obv youv cheated to gain that muscle. only take it from jaycutler or ronni :L but that wont happen. because you probs wont feel a pump or a burn doin 3 reps should feel it on the forth mibbi 5. no you wont need a spottor on dumbell curles you can cheat abit by usin your back to get it half way then use the bicep to curle it in. just make sure you sqeeze the musle everytime you curle it. your biceps will grow dude trust me


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> not he said 10? i said 100 kg bench. most ive done is 160 kg pench for 3 reps not bad not the best form. im 15 stone lean bout *7 bodyfat*. tbh not botherd i just said the facts on what i do and i get hated for sayin it if it works for me it mite work for him if not then thats fine. you have good size but you will be on juice :L all juice monkeys lol


BULL****!!!!! :ban:


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> 100kg im bout your size and only been in the game for a year and half :L shows how hard you need to train  .


 I saw an old fat bird in the pub last night, she was about 100kg's - was that you?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> cheers. legs. leg press 180 kg. for 12 then right up to 200 kg for 8 sets 5.
> 
> leg curles 60 kg. for 12 reps, 5 sets. only weight is 60 kg thats all they have
> 
> ...


 Ru saying that your leg press is 200kg and you also squat 200kg?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

7% bodyfat?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/dazzgreens-albums-me-picture6811-dazz-greens.html


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> cheers. legs. leg press 180 kg. for 12 then right up to 200 kg for 8 sets 5.
> 
> leg curles 60 kg. for 12 reps, 5 sets. only weight is 60 kg thats all they have
> 
> ...


You know you are a tool when i get a PM telling me about what a tool you are:lol:

Pretty p1ss poor lifts on legs there if you are benching 160kg. You need to start training them harder or you will be out of balance


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I want to adopt Daz !!!!

Its the best thread i have ever done,

Cheers mate !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Lois_Lane said:


> *You know you are a tool when i get a PM telling me about what a tool you are:lol:*
> 
> Pretty p1ss poor lifts on legs there if you are benching 160kg. You need to start training them harder or you will be out of balance


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

Dazz,

what exactly do you mean when you say this :

'obv your not workin the full muscle what then could mean half of the muscle wont be as strong but fuk it if it works it work'


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I think we could ask for a "Ask the Guru" forum.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

This thread is great :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> nah am not benchin 160 kg i said ive done it but very **** form bar 50 50 each side with 32 kg dumbells on top on top of the 50


 :confused1: So either you are lifting 182kg or you only have a 32kg db on one side of the bar which is highly unlikely

Just in case the math confuses you:lol: 50kg plate + 32kg db =82kg you then multiply by 2 and get 164kg to which you add the bar weight of 20kg giving you a grand total of 184kg.

The chest has 3 muscles??? What does that even mean....?


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

this thread is funny as ****. :lol:


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> Charlie_miller wft is that your just a skinny as **** haha, you have no lats i would just stop weight training if i was you tbh you have no potential you probs dont evin no how to diet right or what your body needs to maintain or build muscle **** gens so you cant say **** keep liftin your small weights and gain nothin :L


Haha alright mate, judging by your pictures you dont look so great either.


----------



## AB1990 (Nov 3, 2009)

This thread is a funny. I seen your pictures there mate and sorry your not 15stone with 7% bf


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> like ive benched 160 kg but **** form as in not to the chest your luck if i had evin done it right :L. but i still got 3 lifts in this was ages ago when i was bulking up. *if you do **** form you only work part of the muscle the chest has 3 muscles lower middle upper*


WTF ? can you please point these 3 out? lol i thibk you will fnd it does not. the pectoral major and minor make up the chest muscle, ( oh and one is beneath the other one , not above it on a vertical plane )

*BIOLOGY FAIL*


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Looks like we have a celebrity on the board now.

Daz....PLEASE,PLEASE tell us why i every post you try to keep educating people with things that are total and utter tripe...seriously !!

This post is not a p1ss take but come on mate,sounds to me that you must sit up at night reading some FLEX mags or something.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I cant believe this is still going!

Funny although not very factual!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> I cant believe this is still going!
> 
> Funny although* not very factual*!


Oh i dont know IB....somebody seems to think its working. :innocent:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice pics on your profile dazz, takes some balls to put those up, do you have any photos since you started training?

Neh but seriously you need a word with yourself douchebag


----------



## Charlie_miller (Nov 18, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> right its no a bar. its a mashine what you do cable cross overs on and at my gym its smaller and each side is 50 kg .the bar ways nothing its on cabel so yes it was 164 then.
> 
> tbh bein jelouse is fine with me  alot of steiroders are cause half of them aint strong if i was to take roids i could easy get up to 17 stone of mass and veins popin out who cant lol. its not a wonder drug but it still makes you alot bigger. but makes you more of a wan ker on it  , youv seen my pics and its **** :L haha am bigger than you so wft are you saying you need to give up you think you can be a ruby player mate if a seen you you wouldnay bee so wide on a pc


Didnt get a word of that.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

This thread cheered me up no end, cheers OP :laugh::laugh:


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Unreal


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

this thread just gets funnier :laugh:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

i have one thing to say

OH DEAR


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Linny said:


> This thread cheered me up no end, cheers OP :laugh::laugh:


Gotta agree with you Linny, my mate at work thinks I have lost the plot as I am practically p1551ng myself laughing.

DazzGreens whenever you bring our Dazzy G's encyclopedia of bodybuilding I am buying it whatever the cost.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Bloody funny stuff from dazzgreens!

Seriously, grow up mate...then again I'm enjoying this thread, it's making my day at work go faster! lol

Keep em coming Dazza, your a legend already!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

whackedout said:


> Gotta agree with you Linny, my mate at work thinks I have lost the plot as I am practically p1551ng myself laughing.
> 
> DazzGreens whenever you bring our Dazzy G's encyclopedia of bodybuilding I am buying it whatever the cost.


x2 :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Daz can you outline your training split in detail please, especially legs, I'm obv doing mine wrong :thumbup1:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> cheers. legs. leg press 180 kg. for 12 then right up to 200 kg for 8 sets 5.
> 
> leg curles 60 kg. for 12 reps, 5 sets. only weight is 60 kg thats all they have
> 
> ...


There you go linny, thats how you need to be training your legs courtesy of dazza :thumbup1:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Where's that 'how much can you leg press' thread gone to show him how it's done.

O wait - the big ones were done by juicers so that's an unfair comparison because if Dazzyboy did it he would not only max the bar out, but shoot it off the machine as well with his p0w3r.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Haahahahaha, i cannot believe i have just sat through 8 pages of this....

To the OP, there are a lot of factors in gaining 2 inches, but as an average i would say a couple of years.

To Dazgreens:

Before i lower myself into the mentality of a child and start calling you names, like knob-head or something, you seriously need to learn about the world of bodybuilding, not only that, you need to learn english, punctuation and grammer.

If you think that you know 1 iota about steriods then you are so very wrong its almost virgin on the brink of lunacy, you see, from reading what you have said about gear, if it was that easy to put on size, then jesus christ everyone would be massive, if you think that people arent strong using steriods, then show me how you deadlift 300kg plus, or bench 3-4 plates a side on an olympic bar, (not a sissy machine) and whilst on the subject of sissy machines, putting a 32kg dumbell on cables that only go up to 50kg, are you for real???

Pictures:

Your not 15 stone and certainly not 7%bf dude, grow up mate who are you trying to fool..

Training in a gym for years trying to go heavier in weight and pack on size take 1000.000000.00000% determination, its not easy ask any real trainer.

Either grow up and make sensible replies, or fcuk off, simple.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by dazzgreens
> 
> ...


Ar I see I missed this thanks  I leg press just over 400kg, leg ext 105kg, calves 260kg BUT can only squat 120kg  will def try daz's routine may bring my squat up ??


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Linny said:


> Ar I see I missed this thanks  I leg press just over 400kg, leg ext 105kg, calves 260kg BUT can only squat 120kg  will def try daz's routine may bring my squat up ??


Think im gonna give chest routine ago aswell i wanna bench 160kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> yeh thats good lolol. but my gym is only 200kg leg press. and i dont have any bars or anything its not a good gym tbh leaving the place soon cant stand it


Hey daz I'm being serious mate, how can I bring my squat up? Any advice is greatly appreciated, thanks in advance mate


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Linny said:


> Hey daz I'm being serious mate


I'm sure you are :lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> Think im gonna give chest routine ago aswell i wanna bench 160kg :thumbup1:


Yeah I think I'll give it a go too, can only bench 95kg for 7 ffs. So glad I've found this thread really been struggling lately


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> tbh bein jelouse is fine with me  alot of steiroders are cause half of them aint strong* if i was to take roids i could easy get up to 17 stone of mass and veins popin out who cant lol*. its not a wonder drug but it still makes you alot bigger. but makes you more of a wan ker on it  , youv seen my pics and its **** :L haha am bigger than you so wft are you saying you need to give up you think you can be a ruby player mate if a seen you you wouldnay bee so wide on a pc


Do it:lol:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> erm all i can say is you wont live very long tbh good luck with your short old age life


Daz is this directed towards me? If so why won't I live long if all I want to do is increase my lifts:confused1:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Linny said:


> Daz is this directed towards me? If so why won't I live long if all I want to do is increase my lifts:confused1:


x2


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I wanna get hench, should I take dem nap 50s?


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

What are your measurents dazz? Height, arm size etc?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

Linny, you don't have far to go before becoming a gold member, if Dazza keeps the advice coming I am pretty certain you can get another 51 posts out of this thread alone.

@ Dazza,

How do you squat and bench press without a bar? Your gym does sound a bit, hmm how do I say it, 5h1t. Bet they even let those delusional people that think they know it all train there?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Linny said:


> Daz is this directed towards me? If so why won't I live long if all I want to do is increase my lifts:confused1:


Na he just means you're so ****in old u'll die soon anyway


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> like ive benched 160 kg but **** form as in not to the chest your luck if i had evin done it right :L. but i still got 3 lifts in this was ages ago when i was bulking up. if you do **** form you only work part of the muscle the chest has 3 muscles lower middle upper





warren_1987 said:


> WTF ? can you please point these 3 out? lol i thibk you will fnd it does not. the pectoral major and minor make up the chest muscle, ( oh and one is beneath the other one , not above it on a vertical plane )
> 
> *BIOLOGY FAIL*


i will post my post again as you seem to have missed it,

can you please tell me what the THREE muscles of the chest are?


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

DB said:


> Na he just means you're so ****in old u'll die soon anyway


I'm gonna haunt you when I snuff it LOL


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Oh, my, days.

This thread had me in stitches at points.

Daz, you are not 7%bf, maybe 15% at best. And you might be 14 stone, but I would imagine most of it is fat.

Oh and your shoulders are sh*t.



:lol: :lol: (Prods the keyboard warrior) :lol: :lol: (Waits for a response)


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Oh, my, days.
> 
> This thread had me in stitches at points.
> 
> ...


your gonna set him off again lol


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I think there should be a whole new section on here called "The Wisdom of Dazzgreens".

I'd pay good money for that, as long as there's vids of him training and speaking


----------



## 07smclean (May 25, 2010)

Simon m said:


> I think there should be a whole new section on here called "The Wisdom of Dazzgreens".
> 
> I'd pay good money for that, as long as there's vids of him training and speaking


 :lol: :lol: same


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I think l deserve reps for finding Daz...

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Daz, you are not 7%bf, maybe 15% at best. And you might be 14 stone, but I would imagine most of it is fat.


I'm going to argue he probably is 15 stone if he's over 6ft


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SALKev said:


> I'm going to argue he probably is 15 stone if he's over 6ft


Agreed, how ever l will dispute the bodyfat percentage. No where near 7 % IMO.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

omg this thread is brill :lol: OP is getting major reps from me :thumb: haha!

@Dazza, you are seriously one epic fail as a trainer :lol: you say you can bench 160kg ? when the fact is you aint even benching your on a sh1tty leisure center machine (sorry sol :lol: ) FAIL 1, hmm 15st 7 % ? lmao more like 15st 17% ha! FAIL 2 no muscle definition whatsoever, bet if you stripped the fat off you down to a proper about 12% youd still have no defonition due to no muscle being there :whistling: as WRT has stated if its so easy to get HUGE then do it and prove us all wrong :lol: FAIL 3 :beer:

sorry lads hadto get that out :lol: :bounce:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dazz my arms are currently 12" and can curl the 5kg dumbells, how can I gain 6 inches in the next month?


----------



## 07smclean (May 25, 2010)

WRT said:


> Dazz my arms are currently 12" and can curl the 5kg dumbells, how can I gain 6 inches in the next month?


 yeah how can he ??


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> No where near 7 % IMO.


Well no, otherwise there would be 'sincere' apologies all around mixed with a little kiss of the buttocks :laugh:


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

dazz you dick i told you to keep this wisdom to yourself as its special ...now they all know how to get big...im mad as fiuck you gave my secrets away.....


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

pea head said:


> Vince Goronda,Dan Duchaine....outta my way :lol: :lol:
> 
> That info is as good as wiping your ar$e on a nettle leaf.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

daz, i can only fit 32 nap50 tablets in my anus in one go. If I performed deadlifts with a strict 7 set, 3 rep protocol what are my chances of getting a trombone up there too?


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I think we have all been a tad harsh on DJ Dazzy G,he came on the board to help us all gain 2 inches on the arms and all we have done is rip him a new ar$ehole.

Its time we started taking this guy more serious........he has even pointed out the dangers of those filthy steroids and that growth hormone which makes you even bigger.

Daz,i do forgive the statement you made about me losing my hair and having a sh1t physique......sorry i upset you buddy.

Stick around on the board and please advice on ALL TOPICS.

Thanks in advance....from me....the pea


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

see, this forum shows that even them mentalists on roids can tear themselves away from beating up their girlfriends to show compassion to those less fortunate than themselves.


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I think l deserve reps for finding Daz...
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :beer:


abso f**king lutely, if you can get him to comment on any new threads I'll rep you again and again. :beer:


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

I wonder where the guru is?

Maybe he's midway through a transatlantic phone call to big ron or jay advising them on training and the error of their ways?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

You missing him Bill? I know I am, so much so I have just been checking out his other posts, I think most of the pearls of wisdom are on this thread though. :laugh:


----------



## essex_liam (May 30, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> nah am not benchin 160 kg i said ive done it but very **** form bar 50 50 each side with 32 kg dumbells on top on top of the 50


sorry im still catching up with this rather amusing thread. are you trying to say you strapped the dumbells to the bar? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Cant believe i missed this...


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

whackedout said:


> You missing him Bill? I know I am, so much so I have just been checking out his other posts, I think most of the pearls of wisdom are on this thread though. :laugh:


I just wish I'd read his wisdom before I did all those dirty filthy steroids that make you massive.

Every time I'm in the gym I'll be chanting

"by any means, I wanna be Daz greens!"


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

all of you guys r full of it im gone go by mr greens advice


----------



## essex_liam (May 30, 2010)

As a newbie to BB I need dazzy to stick around and help me get massive like him LOL


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

whackedout said:


> You missing him Bill? I know I am, so much so I have just been checking out his other posts, I think most of the pearls of wisdom are on this thread though. :laugh:


i just did this aswel! he is so wise ! did you know were all doing it wrong with the food and according to him its the carbs that build and maintain muscle!! damn i gotta get more carbs down me :bounce:


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

dear mr daz

im not to far from you i train in bathgate at a liitle ole place called georges gym nothing fancy but it does us i would really like to invite you to train with me and my partner im a fat **** and hes a dirty roider who competes (vain bastard) so i really think you can help us, this is a genuine offer if your interested please reply and ill post up my mobile so we can arrange it


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

bigbear21 said:


> dear mr daz
> 
> im not to far from you i train in bathgate at a liitle ole place called georges gym nothing fancy but it does us i would really like to invite you to train with me and my partner im a fat **** and hes a dirty roider who competes (vain bastard) so i really think you can help us, this is a genuine offer if your interested please reply and ill post up my mobile so we can arrange it


thts near me mate, my mate went to check tht gym out i think, i train in livi mate. :thumb:


----------



## unique1 (May 24, 2010)

u evil bastrads u ve scared him off, this thread has made my day pls come back same me from the evil roids lol what a cok lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn us scots are taking over the board :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

unique1 said:


> u evil bastrads u ve scared him off, this thread has made my day pls come back same me from the evil roids lol what a cok lol


 EPIC spelling skillz:whistling:

I have officially joined dazgreens team. So anyone who insults him insults me also:cursing:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Dazzgreen is a bellend


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WRT said:


> Dazzgreen is a bellend


 :cursing: BRUTAL lat spread! Dazz and my self had a chat and have decided you *SHOULD* take roidz because then you will grow a real back and wont be embarrassing your self any more with that avvy!

P.S. I bet that back is covered in zits that's why you made it black and white!


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

whats your diet like at the moment then?


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> 6ft 2. definition is not the best but i care more on strenth powerliftin


hahahaha Thats what they all say pmsl!!!!!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> AND for your information i have no bother with anywun taken steirods it the end of the day if you wont to then go for it,its just people who take them and try and tell you **** ****es me right of as i keep saying ive only been training for bout 2 years now and to get were i wont *will take me bout 6 years hate all you* wont tbh its makin me train better harder i think im doing well my old diet was protien shake and eatin alot of crap that was for the past year my diet is only got better in the past 6month


Dont hate us daz....we all did that silly natural training and learned that its totally p1ssing in the wind. :lol:

I also trained natural for years,i didnt just wake up like this.....feel the love kid....there is even a thread made just for you......FEEL THE LOVE.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Im on the phone to um he said he benched 200kg the other day lol.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Im on the phone to um he said he benched 200kg the other day lol.


ask him for some tips please????


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Im on the phone to um he said he benched 200kg the other day lol.


What..?....natty as well..?

RESPECT to DAZZY G. :beer:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> ask him for some tips please????


Lol am actually on the phone to him being serious.

He didn't mean it to go this far :L.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

For four reps. He could have got five but that wont make him big.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Lol am actually on the phone to him being serious.
> 
> He didn't mean it to go this far :L.


Is he as misguided on the phone as he is on a keyboard ? :whistling:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

SK-XO said:


> Lol am actually on the phone to him being serious.
> 
> He didn't mean it to go this far :L.


tell him he is a ledge, not many people get thread dedicated to them :thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> For four reps. He could have got five but that wont make him big.


That was funny lol. Do you know him or something SK-XO??


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> That was funny lol. Do you know him or something SK-XO??


yeah lol.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> pe head. ive got some nap 50s am going to take thum and all be bigger than you lol


Go for it kid....get them in you.....i hate naps with a passion....but still better than misguided natty bullsh1t :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dazzgreens said:


> pe head. ive got some nap 50s am going to take thum and all be bigger than you lol


Did SK tell you about Pe*a* and his love for nap 50s? :thumb:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> Is he as misguided on the phone as he is on a keyboard ? :whistling:


Peahead what do you know you lost all of your hair cos of the steds and now you look ****. :lol:

I'm on Team Dazz what a legend.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Bulk_250 said:


> *Peahead what do you know you lost all of your hair cos of the steds and now you look ****. * :lol:
> 
> I'm on Team Dazz what a legend.


Guess i should of stuck with Holland and Barrett and the maybe i wouldn't be rediculed by a legend....or is it a leg end???


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> yeah lol.


Same gym? Is he for real? Lol, he's digging a big old hole!


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

pea head said:


> Guess i should of stuck with Holland and Barrett and the maybe i wouldn't be rediculed by a legend....or is it a leg end???


You live and learn mate. Just remember four reps and a tub of creatine is all you need. :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

tom0311 said:


> Same gym? Is he for real? Lol, he's digging a big old hole!


Yah hes for real lol, apart from the nap comment I told him to say tht, but nah different gym lol.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

massive.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Fish and rice cakes fish and fish and rice cakes? I knew you reminded me of someone.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

6 shakes a day? got to be a joke in there somewhere


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> oh and if its not good enuff then i can write up what i have had to day  also what ive been liftin through out the week etc


get a journal going :thumbup1:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

tell me about them daz. how do they make you feel?


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Wait, so you're trying to cut, but also get massive and increase your lifts, and you're not bothered about definition...

:confused1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Ah I'm glad people haven't scared you off, looking forwards to reading your journal, that's if you don't mind an old woman reading it :whistling:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Linny said:


> Ah I'm glad people haven't scared you off, looking forwards to reading your journal, that's if you don't mind an old woman reading it :whistling:


Don't forget your reading glasses :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

& knitting it may be a long read


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> a will


No need to kill yourself mate.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


lol what a smoothy :lol:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


HAHA oh my god, it just gets better and better :/


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


 :confused1: :lol: :laugh:

Wouldn't we all:whistling:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> milliong your a skinny runt go play with your mums pants. your dad will be jelouse


 Ok its my turn give me an insult


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


I have a feeling you wouldn't come out alive, little boy:lol:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> milliong your a skinny runt go play with your mums pants. your dad will be jelouse


You're no beefcake yourself. And, learn to spell please.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> fuk that i dont want to die


 Good thing you said that, as i was about to virtual roundhouse kick you in the face


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> milliong your a skinny runt go play with your mums pants. your dad will be jelouse


haha true dat !!!!!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


Not if I bang you 1st my son


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Linny said:


> Not if I bang you 1st my son


see that's not fair why dazza getting all the loving :confused1:


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

Linny said:


> Not if I bang you 1st my son


round the head with a spade i hope?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linny said:


> Not if I bang you 1st my son


You've taken a shine to this lad! You know him or something?


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

dazzgreens said:


> linny id bang you rotten btw, right over the bench press


Is right. Not only have you got some top secret training tips but some guaranteed a shag chat up lines.

Next time im out and a bird mentions my muscles. Im defo saying that see how many slaps I get. Love it.


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

doylejlw said:


> see that's not fair why dazza getting all the loving :confused1:


Who said anythin about lovin, I'm past that at 'my age' I just wanna choke the [email protected], s l o w l y, & he did mention bench press...mmm Daz I'll pin you down, put the bar on your windpipe & we'll have a game of mercy

I'll stop when you stop breathing


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> You've taken a shine to this lad! You know him or something?


He wouldn't be standing if I knew him, the boy has a death wish :thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Linny said:


> Who said anythin about lovin, I'm past that at 'my age' I just wanna choke the [email protected], s l o w l y, & he did mention bench press...mmm Daz I'll pin you down, put the bar on your windpipe & we'll have a game of mercy
> 
> I'll stop when you stop breathing


Are you forgetting about his 160kg bench press?!


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linny said:


> Who said anythin about lovin, I'm past that at 'my age' I just wanna choke the [email protected], s l o w l y, & he did mention bench press...mmm Daz I'll pin you down, put the bar on your windpipe & we'll have a game of mercy
> 
> I'll stop when you stop breathing


Parking in the dizzy bay would be great for a quick getaway, then!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> Parking in the dizzy bay would be great for a quick getaway, then!


  make yourself known to me in the gym, i'm freaking people out staring at them wondering if it's you :laugh:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Linny said:


> Who said anythin about lovin, I'm past that at 'my age' I just wanna choke the [email protected], s l o w l y, & he did mention bench press...mmm Daz I'll pin you down, put the bar on your windpipe & we'll have a game of mercy
> 
> I'll stop when you stop breathing


F*cking hell Lin im getting a semi on.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

Linny said:


> Who said anythin about lovin, I'm past that at 'my age' I just wanna choke the [email protected], s l o w l y, & he did mention bench press...mmm Daz I'll pin you down, put the bar on your windpipe & we'll have a game of mercy
> 
> I'll stop when you stop breathing


:laugh:


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Linny said:


> make yourself known to me in the gym, i'm freaking people out staring at them wondering if it's you :laugh:


Next time I'm in, I'll bring a wet towel and flick you on the bum while you're on the treadmil.

That's how I break the ice.

Eddie didn't like it, though!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

This thread continues to provide some absolute gems :laugh:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> milliong your a skinny runt go play with your mums pants. your dad will be jelouse


My Dad died when I was 4 tosspot.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> yeh cause you would love to try that at your old age your lucky if you have a heart attack pickin up 8kg :Ohaha old slag i got told to say it anyway  <3. you cant keep up with young and hung darlin


wow stepped over line just lil bit mg:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

Please, please learn some grammar and punctuation.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow epic thread, epic guy.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> from steriod abuse lol. you wontin to be like him big and (skinny)


wrong!


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

OK this is the line ---------------------------------------------- you have crossed it you pr1ck


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

daz you are a sickk man pmsl


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

wow i wish my life was as fulfilling as daz heres clearly is,you would think people would have something a bit more productive to do with themselves...........


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

I reckon in real life he acts nowt like this and probably gets bullied. It's easy to insult people behind a pc eh dazz!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> well fuk of then stop being a wide bitch. all i did was say 1 thing and **** ers like use fukin make it a big deal and try and be smart fuksake *grow up*


Oh the irony.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

dazzgreens said:


> a get bullied  haha ok  ask anywun bout me x


I did, they said your uncle is also your dad.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

WRT said:


> I did, they said your uncle is also your dad.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Dazgreen gets my 'biggest nobhead on UKM' award.

Infact, second biggest nobhead I've ever come across, the first place holder made a similar Dad based comment, and if I ever see him again he's getting his overdue appointment with the bottom of my size 10's.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Spot on mate, I've got 4 ar$e cheeks and 17 toes from being inbred.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

dazzgreens said:


> a get bullied  haha ok  *ask anywun bout me* x


You're widely known as iliterate.


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

MillionG said:


> Dazgreen gets my 'biggest nobhead on UKM' award.
> 
> Infact, second biggest nobhead I've ever come across, the first place holder made a similar Dad based comment, and if I ever see him again he's getting his overdue appointment with the bottom of my size 10's.


Dont kid yourself little un you wont do shiit !!


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Baz R said:


> Dont kid yourself little un you wont do shiit !!


You're probably right, because I don't plan on ever seeing the cnut again.

Oh and..

Jesus Christ, keyboard warriors coming out of the woodwork here.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2010)

1. I don't remember him claiming to be "big and hard" - you insulted his Dad, that's going to provoke a reaction from anybody.

2. When you've got a physique to be envious of, then you can start insulting others.

3. You claimed you were 7% body fat when you're definitely not, so you're not innocent of thinking you're something you're not.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

did he get banned??


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> You could probably get a pump going in your arms that'll add an inch at least.
> 
> Keeping its a hard part. Priority training? do tris n bi's first for a month or so
> 
> ...


Although ive got a a bit of fatceps i've made major advances on tri's which have realy bulked my arms by a couple of inches over the last 18 months, but need to get cut. Can expect to loose an inch of fat so say started at 15 fatceps, now at 17, but when cut can expect 16.5" so i recon i've done 0.5inch on bi's and 1.5" on tri's

overall of all muscles i've made biggest advances on tri's.

Seems like an easy muscle to bulk up.

skullls and rope pulldowns seem to work well for me.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Why am l not reading Daz's posts ?


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Read through last few pages?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SALKev said:


> Read through last few pages?


Nope read rite back too the begining and NOTHING not a single post,

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

he still never answerd me, i want to know where these three muscles of the chest lie , that he claimss must be worked lol , what a fvcking joke


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Nope read rite back too the begining and NOTHING not a single post,
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Read what people are quoting, you'll see his posts in the quotes...think his posts here have been deleted so you won't see the original messages.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> thts near me mate, my mate went to check tht gym out i think, i train in livi mate. :thumb:


used to train at dels in whitburn if ya fancy coming over a train sometime let me know

where in livi are you training?


----------

